# I didn't think VS would allow this



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our Stats
Motorhomefacts has been online since 2003 and has therefore been running for 5,725 Days (15.69 Years).

Due to its age it is much loved by Search Engines and over 82% of Motorhome Facts traffic is derived either from search engines or referrals with an additional 16% coming from direct entry urls. 

We have a huge membership of 93,427 total cumulative members,they have posted an amazing 125,240 Different topics in the Forums with an equally astonishing 1,245,277 Posts or replies in response.

The Average posts the forums receive per day is 218 and new topics per day is 22.

All of this huge audience means an excellent market penetration and should offer an excellent return on investment for advertising.

Our site is currently(*) ranked as the 2,885 visited site in the UK and 71,432 in the world (See Current Alexa Rank)
Banner Advertising
We can offer standard Banner Advertising Sitewide in various positions throughout the site such as the top right header or footer. We accept a maximum of 5 advertisers per slot in random rotation. All Banners can also have a direct link to the advertisers website beneath the banner (useful for SEO Purposes).

All advertising campaigns come with access to a dedicated account control panel allowing quick and easy access to ongoing campaign statistics.
Forum Sponsorship
Our many forum sections can be sponsored by an advertiser and will be the dedicated and sole banner above that forum which is ideal for Product / Service offering imprinting.
Questions / Queries ?
If you are considering advertising on our Portal then please get in touch so we can talk through your requirements. Speak to David on 0800 0337288 or Contact us Via Email


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope that potential advertisers will get responses and actions quicker than the very few of the 93,427 members of whom probably only 100 remain...

Those membership figures were regarded as fiction before Nuke sold the whole forum base.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And when you google motorhome facts you STILL go to the old site (where nothing is happening, and according to them my last topic was in Jan 2015)

When you log in there's no automatic redirection to the new site. 
@VS_Admin couldn't organise a bun-fight in a bakery. Certainly the left hand has no idea what the right hand is doing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was referring to the penultimate line where it supposedly directs people to his business where he will refer them to his forum, which unless it has improved drastically since it started is awful.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Completely out of date info I would say and misleading. Jan did a list of current subscribers many of which are only on here now and again and it was only a couple of hundred or so. There really are not that many active members now. Maybe a couple of dozen that come on here every day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You only have to look at the posts to see why it's dead, also the Brexit thread has had an effect on people leaving I assume.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Who is David anyway?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nuke.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow! Do you think VS are fed up of all our griping n want to hand us back?!

Did Nuke start a new forum after he passed this one on? Where's he advertising what you quoted in the OP Kev?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No Jean. I think Seaborne Freight own VS.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

jiwawa said:


> Wow! Do you think VS are fed up of all our griping n want to hand us back?!
> 
> Did Nuke start a new forum after he passed this one on? Where's he advertising what you quoted in the OP Kev?


Nuke also created www.motorhomehelp.com after this one.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sprinta said:


> Nuke also created www.motorhomehelp.com after this one.


And sadly kicks you off unless you're prepared to register as a member.

Terry


----------

